# Nosema treatment question



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

............and while you're at it, I've got another question: The label says to add the prescribed amount to 2 gallons of 2:1 syrup. For a Spring application (where 1:1 is generally used) do you guys still administer it in 2:1?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

It has to be in liquid feed to work. Bees will rob the dead out hives. Nosema spores are everywhere in the hive, in the wax, on the frames, in the bees, etc even if you have just treated them. Its when the spores get to numbers the bees can't handle is when it becomes detrimental. Weak bees are more vulnerable to all kinds of infections, such as Nosema.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Some apply it as a drench as per this article.
http://www.basingstoke-beekeepers.org.uk/newsletters/Spring-1998.html#Nosema
It can be mixed with powdered sugar or Drivert.There was some discussion on BEE-L recently about this.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Since this is such a hot discussion, heres some more reading:
http://maarec.cas.psu.edu/bkCD/Bee_Diseases/Nosema.html
Notice at the bottom the claim of limited effectiveness in dry sugar.I've fed it dry in the past, but couldn't give any data on effectiveness (other than the bees lived). When installing bulk bees in spring, I will use a pump sprayer to gorge the bees with thin fumidil syrup before and during installing in the hives.Then they get a gallon of 1 to 1 with fumidil to get them off to a good start.No reason not to give overwintered hives a snort of the same while working them ahead of almonds.


----------

